# Topics > Agriculture >  Fully automated robotic lettuce farm, Spread Co., Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Spread Co.,Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "World's first robot FARM to open in 2017: Firm plans to replace humans with machines in its lettuce factories"
Spread currently grows lettuce heads in its artificially-lit vegetable factory
Next year, the Japanese firm plans to build a new factory near Kyoto
Instead of human farmers, this futuristic site will be controlled by robots
Spread plans to automate all of the six growing stages using machines

by Victoria Woollaston
October 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Japan will open a fully robotic lettuce farm by 2017 to help companies and the environment.

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------

